# Things I think need fixed over there



## Crothian

It is great to have the review site back up.  But there always seems to be bugs and it just seems to me the review site doesn't get the same attention as other parts of the board.  

I think we need a way for anyone to add and modify the products there.  We can have that still need approval from mods.  

I think we need a way for people to see what is being commented on.  As it is now the only way to see if a product recieves comments is to actually click through all the reviews.  Once this happens I think we can get some voulenteers to help organize the product lists, it has gotten sloppy.

I think we need a listing of best products based on reviews.

I think we need number of reviews a product has gotten alonmg with average score on the publisher pages.

We need to be able to delete some of those reviews.  

We need to figure a way to get reviews back to the people they belong to


----------



## Steverooo

All of that sounds good to me, too!  So... whom do we sue?


----------



## Pinotage

Completely agree. The reviews section is very important on ENWorld and could use a little attention. I'd add a 'number of views' to that list.

Pinotage


----------



## Crothian

And it still does this whenever I post a review:

There seems to have been a slight problem with the EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site database.
Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

When I go back to the review main page, the review has posted.


----------



## Steverooo

So?  How do we get any of that done?


----------



## Crothian

Steverooo said:
			
		

> So?  How do we get any of that done?




Well, someone needs to notice this that can do something.  Morrus, or TwinRose, or even Spoony if he's still around.  That's the only way I know though it rarely seems to work.


----------



## Michael Morris

Currently I'm working 12 hrs / day on websites for Intermedia for 4 days a week, going to school on Friday and playing D&D on Sunday.  Back when I did a lot of work on the site it was doing that instead of playing D&D (It always struck me as ironic that I was working on the largest D&D fan site on the web and wasn't playing the game because of working on that site). That leaves Sunday which I use to do homework or housework.  Today's D&D game got called off so I'm spending the day looking up and trying to get the db backup situation resolved for this site.  Then there's Nothingland, Nutkinland and Wizards of the Coast boards...

I'd like to fix these things too but at the moment my bills are behind because some payments due to me have been late and so I'm pulling overtime. And after 12 hours of staring at code the last thing I want to do when I get home is stare at more code - sorry.


----------



## Crothian

Can we see if there is an EN Worlder knowiable in whatever needs done and has a bit of free time to look into it?


----------



## Michael Morris

I don't personally have an objection to it.


----------



## Crothian

What kind of knowledge would a person need to be able to fix and enhance the review section?  I know nothing of programming so I'm not sure what qualifications would be needed.


----------



## Michael Morris

Anyone qualified to do it is probably as loaded down as I and would charge around $80-$100 / hour to do it.  At a minimum they need to know mySQL and PHP thouroughly.

I'll do it when I can get my personal finances in order and free up some time.  But I can't put a time table on that.


----------



## Crothian

Well, if Morrus approves I'd like to at least ask EN World if there is anyone willing to give us their time.


----------



## soulforge

This all sounds like a great idea.

I can relate to the crazy schedule Spoony.  Remember to find time for yourself to relax.

I miss being able to see the best reviewed products w/ 5 or more reviews, and all of the other stuff you mentioned sounds great.

I would like to see the Review section w/ a facelift.


----------



## Crothian

Just seeing if I can get someone's attention......


----------



## Morrus

I'll shoot an email to Twin Rose and see if he can spare the time to check in on it.


----------



## Pinotage

That'd be cool, Morrus!

Pinotage


----------



## Crothian

Cool, thanks Morrus


----------



## Twin Rose

I'm still 'learning' the review code, to be honest, though I'm starting to get it down.  I'd definately love to help make it more professional, smoother, etc.  In the store, I'd also like the ability for people to create a review ID based on the product they are viewing.  "Be the first to review this product!".

For review comments, what do you think of people being able to rate the review?  (Even if it's "Was this review helpful?")   

What about comments on products in the review database?  Comments about a product that aren't quite a full review.  

Adding new products: Maybe in addition to the publisher, anyone who has an approved review count greater than 1 can add one?

What about "Retailer Reviews"?   I've seen in GameBuyer mag some really well-thought retailer reviews, and they actually look at things differently than a gamer does.  They talk about the support a product gets, it's packaging, game playability.   We could even go so far as to have a retailer section (and locator), and if they want more exposure... well.. write more reviews.  (This is an off-the-wall idea, but interesting I think none the less!)

Should products in the review database have an "Ennies" section?  That admins can make a list of ennie winners / etc for people to look at?

What else is missing?  Or feels unintuitive when viewing the reviews section?


----------



## Twin Rose

There's a first time for everything...

I posted like 4 hours ago to get a response from Crothian, and I'm the one waiting on HIM to respond!


----------



## Crothian

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> I'm still 'learning' the review code, to be honest, though I'm starting to get it down.  I'd definately love to help make it more professional, smoother, etc.  In the store, I'd also like the ability for people to create a review ID based on the product they are viewing.  "Be the first to review this product!".




I don't get what you mean by this.  I like thjat the same ID on the message boards is used for the review section.  



> For review comments, what do you think of people being able to rate the review?  (Even if it's "Was this review helpful?")




I have no problem with this.



> What about comments on products in the review database?  Comments about a product that aren't quite a full review.




Personally, I find comments mostly useless.  Some randome person saying "This is great" does nothing to help me know if I would like this product.



> Adding new products: Maybe in addition to the publisher, anyone who has an approved review count greater than 1 can add one?




I'd perfer to allow anyone to add or edit the products or publisher entries.  We just quo it and make sure a mod reads over and approves of it.  Publishers should be able to add and edit without the need for approvals.



> What about "Retailer Reviews"?   I've seen in GameBuyer mag some really well-thought retailer reviews, and they actually look at things differently than a gamer does.  They talk about the support a product gets, it's packaging, game playability.   We could even go so far as to have a retailer section (and locator), and if they want more exposure... well.. write more reviews.  (This is an off-the-wall idea, but interesting I think none the less!)




If you can get a retailer to do this I think it would be fine.  



> Should products in the review database have an "Ennies" section?  That admins can make a list of ennie winners / etc for people to look at?




This would be great!!



> What else is missing?  Or feels unintuitive when viewing the reviews section?
> 
> There's a first time for everything...
> 
> I posted like 4 hours ago to get a response from Crothian, and I'm the one waiting on HIM to respond!




I've been at Origins, I only really checked the ENnies forum to see if there was something I needed to respond to during the con.


----------



## Crothian

Can you also change the e-mail my e-mail address to ChrisGath@gmail.com in the contact reviewers area.   I'm trying to use that one more and more for review business


----------



## Twin Rose

I think I can.  Was there anything else you needed fixed over there?  Come monday I'll be doing some work on the reviews section.


----------



## Crothian

Nothing simple, just the other things that deal more with the programing that are listed up thread.  Thanks!!


----------



## trancejeremy

One thing - would it be possible to sort of "sync" the review database with the ENGS database?  That way, when a product that is entered into the ENGS database, an entry is created for it in the review database? Or if not automatically, just be able to let people copy the information over?

This would be very useful for something like the DCC series, where there is what, 30 of them, but only about 10 or so in the review database. Not to mention it would standardize the naming system of them


----------



## Crothian

That's a really good idea.


----------



## Steverooo

*Here're a couple more...*

Also, if you will look at this review, you will notice that there is no "Edit Review" button, at the bottom, and the "Post A Comment" button yields "Edit this review" when you mouse-over it!  Apparently, the page-creation software has a glitch (I believe the "Post a Comment" button has the wrong mouse-over text on ALL pages)!

Another thing to be added to the list of things to be fixed!


----------



## Crothian

Also, if we can't have it so anyone can add and edit product with approval, we need a better way to get this added.  The current system of people posting in meta and then it being just me (at least it really seems that way) to add them is not working.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Crothian said:
			
		

> Also, if we can't have it so anyone can add and edit product with approval, we need a better way to get this added.  The current system of people posting in meta and then it being just me (at least it really seems that way) to add them is not working.




When I was doing more reviews I added more material to the DB myself but as I'm doing less these days.... Heck, I think I added the Cities & Seetlemens for Troll Lords and will probably have to add some other minor books I've got plans on reviewing.


----------



## trancejeremy

Well, good, then if you aren't busy, you can help Crothian add stuff when people here ask for new items to be posted. Like say, the entire DCC line (or at least #20 , the freeport one, and #zero)


----------



## JoeGKushner

That's crazy talk!

Okay, I threw in the one for the Iron Crypt but only because I wrote a review of it.   

(And Book of Nine Swords, and MMIV...)

Place needs to be like RPG.net more where people can just enter their reviews I'm thinking.


----------



## Twin Rose

I think some of it at I can at least partially automate - when products get added at ENGS.  I'll work on this when I'm back from Gen Con, but essentially what I'm thinking is that anyone with access to a publisher over there, should have access to it over here, at the least, and be able to just click one button and go to it.

How about we get together soemtime this weekend and talk about it?


----------



## Crothian

Sounds good to me


----------



## JoeGKushner

Crothian said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me




You and that crazy talk.


----------



## Crothian

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> You and that crazy talk.




You can be part of the crazy talk too.  Heck, something might actually get done.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Crothian said:
			
		

> You can be part of the crazy talk too.  Heck, something might actually get done.






I thought MerricB was the EnWorld optimst!


----------



## Steverooo

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Also, if you will look at this review, you will notice that there is no "Edit Review" button, at the bottom, and the "Post A Comment" button yields "Edit this review" when you mouse-over it!  Apparently, the page-creation software has a glitch (I believe the "Post a Comment" button has the wrong mouse-over text on ALL pages)!
> 
> Another thing to be added to the list of things to be fixed!




Y'know, when I originally posted this review (before the great deletion), I had this problem, too!  Why can some posts get Edited, and others can't?!?


----------



## Crothian

We could also use more specific instructions on how reviews get posted.


----------



## Crothian

Daaaaaaay-o...daaaaaay-o


----------



## JoeGKushner

Crothian said:
			
		

> Daaaaaaay-o...daaaaaay-o




Told you it was crazy talk.


----------



## Crothian

I know, there are always more important things then the review site.


----------



## Twin Rose

Only when it involves security, and things like that.  And overall site performance.  I believe we've got most things nipped in the bud, and it's been a few days since I noticed any slow-down at all (do you notice it too?  )

I do have a todo list that includes things for the review site, and some notes on things I'd like to do with it and how I wanna go about it.  Remmeber, the review section really is something I'm only "starting" to get into code wise, and figure out.  It's got some pretty crazy SQL


----------



## Crothian

Okay, it's almost been a month.


----------



## Crothian

With the EN World store going away does that mean the Review site will get fixed?


----------



## trancejeremy

Heh, I think the only way the review site will get fixed, is you learn SQL and do it yourself. (Not to knock Chris or Spoony, but their priorities are elsewhere)


----------



## Roudi

I just want to note that TRS_Chris was employed to operate the ENGS, and was paid from those profits.

With the ENGS gone, is he still being paid to maintain this site?


----------



## Crothian

I don't know.  I just want something to get done.


----------



## Michael Morris

My entire Sundays are being spent on a global upgrading of the site as well as many of my evenings after work. I am hoping to be able to at least reach beta testing by the new year. It is being looked at.


----------



## trancejeremy

Well, why not as a stopgap, give some other people the ability/power to add/edit products to the database, so Crothian is not the only one doing it? Maybe Frukathka or Alzrius or MerricB or Jdvn1. Not to volunteer them, but there's no real shortage of candidates that could be trusted to not screw things up, I think. It's hardly fair to Crothian the way it is.


----------



## Crothian

Now we are having it so some people can't even post reviews.  I know others things need done first but could a little time be spent making it so people can at least post reviews?


----------



## Crothian

And it'd be great if someone could change the listing on my e-mail address.  I asked a few months back and am still waiting.


----------



## Crothian

As was pointed out in another thread:

"there's still a glitch in the posting system. It doesn't recognize the Product Category from the initial post, only when you Edit it does it "take"."


----------



## Crothian

Another plea to please change my e-mail address to chrisgath at gmail dot com as the old address with be dead soon.


----------



## Crothian

It's only been a year since I started this thread.  I'm starting to get the feeling that the review site is never going to change.  A lot of empty talk does not give me any confidence in anything else.


----------



## trancejeremy

Just wait for ENWorld 2.0   


Still, I can't blame the powers that be. While I know you spend a whole lot of time and effort on the review section, I'm not sure how many people read them anymore.  We don't have stats here, but I've noticed that over @ RPG.net, where they do, review hits are down a lot, 50% or so.

(Heh, and it took them two years to fix the problem that said I had written 0 reviews)


----------



## Crothian

I'm not to the point of blaming anyone.  I'd be happy to just hear something.  A "We are not going to fix the review section for a year or more" is at least a response.  I can't even get a "Shut the hell up!! We'll get to it when we get to it!!"


----------

